# Gauge pod in instrument bezel



## bridogr1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Where can I purchase this? I want to install one aeroforce gauge and can't find this pod setup anywhere.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

That's a custom one somebody made. It isn't as nice as the one I tracked down tho. If you look you'll see that one is black spray painted. I got one that is color matched to look OEM.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Where and how much?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I think I paid $180. The guy isn't making it anymore that I know of. He had to scrape up the last of the paint to make mine. I know that a couple of people that "commercially" made them aren't doing it anymore. You may want to try WTB on the other forum. There also was a how-to over there by someone that made one for himself. If I did that I'd buy a spare bezel to work on.


----------



## 8mydust05 (Aug 29, 2011)

They do look nice when done right. You can also use the Mode button area and move that down to the side of the middle console. Looks trick I will see if I can find a picture of what I mean.


----------



## NightStalker (Apr 26, 2011)

8mydust05 said:


> They do look nice when done right. You can also use the Mode button area and move that down to the side of the middle console. Looks trick I will see if I can find a picture of what I mean.


I HAVE got to see this!


----------



## 8mydust05 (Aug 29, 2011)

Here are a few examples.


----------



## Kotsolgto (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey 8mydust, you got any other info on that bottom picture? Looking to do something similar or build it in the gauge bezel.


----------



## OmikronPhi (Jul 24, 2009)

not sure about the rules of this forum, but google Maverick Man Carbon...he does good work and he's got one like you're looking for...if you like the carbon fiber look


----------



## OmikronPhi (Jul 24, 2009)

there's also center stack gauge pods (from multiple vendors) and westcoastspeed is now making A-pillar pods (single, double, and triple) that match the stock fabric covering if you wanna go that route...


----------

